# A night at Mt. Rainier



## dseidman (Jul 8, 2009)

I headed up to Mt. Rainier for one night this past weekend and ended up pulling all-nighter to get these shots. I hope you like them!

Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 17-40L

Sunset (feeling good)







Night (getting sleepy)






Sunrise (exhausted)





...And then it was time for the two hour drive home.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jul 8, 2009)

Is the sky for real, WOW
I haven't seen a sky like this in my life! I love the second photo , great shot.


----------



## tnvol (Jul 8, 2009)

Really nice pictures.  I like the first one a lot.  That sky full of stars in the second one is unreal!


----------



## Rere (Jul 8, 2009)

Think I like the third shot the best--wonderful colors. The first one kind of looks like a painting. So are those stars in the second?


----------



## manaheim (Jul 8, 2009)

These are really beautiful.  I think the third is my overall favorite, but I love the base of the broken up rocks in the first.

Is the 2nd one tilted slightly?  Those trees on the right there make me feel like the image is off kilter just a bit.  

How did you get those stars like that?  Sheesh.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent shots, thanks for sharing.  I really need to spend some nights up in the mountains.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 8, 2009)

These are all beautiful images.  I have yet to experience this side of nature.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 8, 2009)

Rere said:


> Think I like the third shot the best--wonderful colors. The first one kind of looks like a painting. So are those stars in the second?



Yep, the Milky Way is very visible from up there.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 8, 2009)

manaheim said:


> These are really beautiful.  I think the third is my overall favorite, but I love the base of the broken up rocks in the first.
> 
> Is the 2nd one tilted slightly?  Those trees on the right there make me feel like the image is off kilter just a bit.
> 
> How did you get those stars like that?  Sheesh.



Thanks for the feedback.
The meadow in the foreground of the second image is sloped and those trees were pretty much upright but the wide angle distortion tilted them a bit. I'm not sure if I really want to go in and fix it though.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

I just notice that I posted this in 'Nature & Wildlife' instead of 'Landscape & Cityscape'. I guess that's what I get for doing this at 4:30 in the morning. This might not be the best place for this so if an admin would like to move it, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Big (Jul 8, 2009)

dseidman said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone!
> 
> I just notice that I posted this in 'Nature & Wildlife' instead of 'Landscape & Cityscape'. I guess that's what I get for doing this at 4:30 in the morning. This might not be the best place for this so if an admin would like to move it, I'm fine with that.


If you ask me, that is nature at its finest... Beautiful shots! :hail: Just my kind of stuff. Do you mind if I ask what EXIF data you had on the second?


----------



## dak1b (Jul 8, 2009)

wow all ur shots are beautiful!!! especially the stars!!! amazing!!!


----------



## plastii (Jul 9, 2009)

Great shots! I love the second one - what was the exposure time?


----------



## 2003protege (Jul 9, 2009)

plastii said:


> second one - what was the exposure time?


 

+1?  Those are such beautiful shots.  I love the rocks in the first, especially the green of the moss.  It's a great accent.


----------



## Art Photographers (Jul 9, 2009)

For me the second one is OUTSTANDING! Well worth the patience in my opinion. I am curious what time it was? Beautiful sky, perfect fill. Love it!


----------



## dwol (Jul 12, 2009)

wow! your photos are amazingly beautiful, nice work


----------



## FDSA (Jul 14, 2009)

what were your settings for the shot with the stars? i've tried that before and had no luck


----------



## labpaws (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW i have never seen a sky like this with stars like that. What am i seeing in the area of the snow covered peak of the mountain...appears to be stars in front of the mountain??  or is it just my eyes not working right


----------



## dseidman (Jul 19, 2009)

Big said:


> dseidman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments everyone!
> ...



Thanks for the comment! Here's the EXIF for the second shot:

Canon 5D Mark II & Canon 17-40L
Focal length: 17mm
Shutter: 20 seconds
Aperture: f/4
ISO 5000
*Four exposures were stacked in post-processing to reduce noise.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 19, 2009)

plastii said:


> Great shots! I love the second one - what was the exposure time?



The exposure was 20 seconds long. At this focal length, you don't want to expose for much longer because you'll start to see star trails.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 19, 2009)

2003protege said:


> plastii said:
> 
> 
> > second one - what was the exposure time?
> ...



Thank you! I was actually happiest with the first shot in this series as well.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 19, 2009)

Art Photographers said:


> For me the second one is OUTSTANDING! Well worth the patience in my opinion. I am curious what time it was? Beautiful sky, perfect fill. Love it!



Thank you! The second shot was taken at 2:40 AM. I would have taken it earlier but I was waiting for the Moon to set. Unfortunately I ended up pulling an all-nighter to get these three shots.


----------



## dseidman (Jul 19, 2009)

labpaws said:


> WOW i have never seen a sky like this with stars like that. What am i seeing in the area of the snow covered peak of the mountain...appears to be stars in front of the mountain??  or is it just my eyes not working right



Thanks for your comment! The lights on the mountain are actually headlamps from teams of mountain climbers trying to reach the summit. Here's a 100% crop to better show the mountain:


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 8, 2009)

Just saw the Rainer pic in the voting, how long of an exposure was that? Can I see your EXIF info?  Very well done, I am envious of the fact that you got this shot and that you were there!


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing photos


I too love the second photo.


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic images.  Nicely done.  I too feel that number two is my favorite.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 13, 2009)

Stunning images!!


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 13, 2009)

All three are amazing.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Aug 13, 2009)

All three shots are beautiful. I especially like the second one because the starry sky is spectacular!


----------



## dave196 (Aug 15, 2009)

amazing job. composition is spot on. good job going rogue for photography


----------

